

Using CouchDB to improve healthcare in Africa  - srsaul04
http://www.couchone.com/case-study-dimagi

======
siculars
Good for them. The asynchronous master-master replication dynamic of couchdb
is exactly the right solution for a barely connected federation of clinics.
That said, the last paragraphs talk of "instant" as pointed out by Maro is a
touch disingenuous.

------
swannodette
It's nice to see what "scalability" might mean when few of the technological
affordances we often take for granted are available.

------
mahmud
This is good stuff :-) but .. s/Africa/rural Zambia/

I am from Somalia, and we're strictly a Redis country.

------
bhiggins
CouchDB removed my appendix. I didn't even have appendicitis though.

------
xsltuser2010
MySQL has been saving tiny little kittens for years.

------
Maro
The last paragraph is so idiotic I almost fell off my chair laughing.

 _They can now find problems instantly, where before it could have taken
months for someone to visit the clinic and see what was going wrong._

By the sound of it, it's not CouchDB that's helping them, it's using a
computer and the Internet?

~~~
jchrisa
That's basically the point, without CouchDB, they don't have internet, because
the connection is spotty, power goes out, and latency makes it unusable when
it does work. CouchDB fixes all that.

~~~
Maro
TCP/IP fixes all that.

~~~
wynand
Your software will time out long before a packet arrives. You could make your
(custom) software never timeout, but your software is likely to become
unusable due to pauses whose durations are unknown - what if it takes 5
minutes for a small operation to complete?

~~~
edge17
[http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/in-south-africa-carrier-
pigeon...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/in-south-africa-carrier-pigeon-
faster-than-broadband/24093)

